# Another muslim terrorism attack in Istanbul Airport



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Islamists kill and injure many at Istanbul Airport. 

If someone could post a link I would appreciate it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

CNN - Istanbul airport explosions: 36 dead, 147 injured, Turkish officials says - CNN.com
FOX - At least 36 dead, 147 injured in suspected ISIS attack at Istanbul airport | Fox News


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Coming soon to a neighborhood near you :vs_sad:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Coming soon to a neighborhood near you :vs_sad:


Glad you are watching Auntie, but so sad you are likely right.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Coming soon to a neighborhood near you :vs_sad:


And our Federal Government is inviting them in.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Come on now. We all know Islam is a religion of peace. It was just a few bad actors and not jihadists murdering for allah.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Glad you are watching Auntie, but so sad you are likely right.


All this is really getting to me. I think I am prepared and then I realize I am so far from being ready. I feel like it is getting closer and closer and I am the only one that sees it, other than the people on this forum. That is one of the reasons I love this forum, like minded people who don't think I am crazy for canning, storing water, setting up small solar set ups etc. I am so fed up with all the bovine fecal matter being thrown around on the main stream media. We aren't safe, the government is not going to be able to help us, it will be survival of the luckiest and fittest.

/vent


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Write this down: the Police can not be everywhere and the Feds are Malchevechian. One must be prepared as much as possible to go it alone to protect themselves and their families whether it be terror, crime or an act of God. Hard problems require hard solutions. Perhaps a bounty system will become necessary.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> All this is really getting to me. I think I am prepared and then I realize I am so far from being ready. I feel like it is getting closer and closer and I am the only one that sees it, other than the people on this forum. That is one of the reasons I love this forum, like minded people who don't think I am crazy for canning, storing water, setting up small solar set ups etc. I am so fed up with all the bovine fecal matter being thrown around on the main stream media. We aren't safe, the government is not going to be able to help us, it will be survival of the luckiest and fittest.
> 
> /vent


I stand with you Auntie. take comfort and peace in your faith and knowing you stand on the side of truth and patriotism. It is the sheeple that ultimately will be fooled and face the fear of knowing they were foolish.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I stand with you Auntie. take comfort and peace in your faith and knowing you stand on the side of truth and patriotism. It is the sheeple that ultimately will be fooled and face the fear of knowing they were foolish.


A lot of them may not EVER realize they've been had. Those who do, might see it too late. They just keep swiping the credit cards and watching the idiot box and being inundated with propaganda. 
Not very many people in this country even bother to consider what they actually need in order to survive. Much less where those things come from . As a society we're entirely dependent upon our technology and modern conveniences. To the point where even suggesting doing something yourself in lieu of paying someone to do it for you is unthinkable. 
There aren't enough of us who are even considering that things might not always be the way they've been these last couple decades. 
We've encouraged laziness, dishonesty, and every imaginable form of worthlessness. 
We've brought this upon ourselves. One vote at a time, one dollar at a time.
I really hope I'm proven wrong, but I think it's too far gone. Incurable. 
Let's hope enough people prepare, But from what I see, not many will


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They are coming to be sure. They will not be content with 20, 40, or even a thousand at a time. They will escalate their efforts and scope to tens of thousands and even millions. It's not if, it's when. The rats are inside the gates. Prepare and hold fast to what you believe in.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The islamists will continue, the jihad will never end.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

41 dead and 239 injured.

Turkey airport attack in Istanbul blamed on ISIS with up to 50 dead | Daily Mail Online


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Another sad story to read. I wish our leaders had a set of nuts like putin does.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

That's nuts I spent three days in jail there and they beat the crap out of me daily. That crap hole is where I was on my best behavior from that point on.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> 41 dead and 239 injured.
> 
> Turkey airport attack in Istanbul blamed on ISIS with up to 50 dead | Daily Mail Online


Almost 50 dead! Welp, you know what that means. We'll have to ban jihad and enact some common sense bomb laws.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

There is no doubt it will become more common here. Here is a question I have been tossing around in my feeble little mind. Do you believe that the reason we have not see it in full force here yet is because of the president we have now and his ties to the Muslim "religion?" Call me a conspiracy theorist or whatever but I really believe we haven't felt their full effect because of him.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I believe it will escalate quickly. We may not see bombings on the scale of the mid east but shooting up a shopping mall on black friday or some other target rich environment will happen.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Fish said:


> There is no doubt it will become more common here. Here is a question I have been tossing around in my feeble little mind. Do you believe that the reason we have not see it in full force here yet is because of the president we have now and his ties to the Muslim "religion?" Call me a conspiracy theorist or whatever but I really believe we haven't felt their full effect because of him.


I have asked myself similar questions. 
If not because of the pres himself, then maybe because they understand that they're really getting a foot hold in our govt by way of multiple others in elected or appointed offices. If that's true, then the mess is probably way bigger than even I have thought. It could also mean that the terrorist attacks (thus far) in this country really were done by"lone wolf"or rogue or other groups who are otherwise unaffiliated with the infiltrators. 
How's that for Conspiracy? Not all that far fetched, in my mind. At least Some of it


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They all should be banned from the planet! The so called peaceful ones stick up for or say nothing against the bad.


----------

